# PHP Datei auslesen und anzeigen (Webeditor)



## Blaubmania (16. Dezember 2004)

Hiho,
wurde bestimmt schon des öfteren beschrieben und zwar möchte ich ein Webinterface bzw. Editor erstellen so ne Art Website Baukasten wo der Nutzer per Webinterface einfach in ein Textfeld seinen Text eingibt und dann auf ok drückt und dieser dann automatisch eingefügt wird an die bestimmte Stelle in der PHP Datei.
Nun ist mein Problem das ich keinerlei Ansatz habe so genau wie ich das realisiere.
Beim auslesen der Stelle in der PHP Datei soll natürlich nur der Text ausgelesen werden ohne HTML oder PHP - Tags. Andererseits soll beim übernehmen des neuen Textes bei Absätzen etc. automatisch die entsprechenden HTML bzw. PHP Tags eingefügt werden.


```
<?php
echo 
'<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="10">
<tr>
	<td width="85%">Hier steht der Text der editiert werden kann im Webinterface und nur dieser soll ausgelesen werden</td>
	<td width="15%">
<table width="100%" border="0">
<form name="login" method="post" action="index.php">
	 <tr>
<th align="center" class="Stil2">Member - Login</th>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		 <td>
	<div class="Stil1">Loginname</div>
	<input name="benutzer" type="text" class="Stil2">
	<div class="Stil1">Passwort</div>
	<input name="passwort" type="password" class="Stil2">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
	<input name="login" type="submit" class="Stil1" value="Login">
</td>
	 </tr>
</form>
	 <tr>
		 <td><div class="Stil1"><br><u>Kontakt:</u><br><br>
	Telefon:<br>030/1234567<br><br>
	Email:<br><a href="mailto:tester@test.de">tester@spaceparts.com</a></div> 
</td>
	 </tr> 
	 </table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>'; 
?>
```
 
Wenn ihr ganz andere event. bessere Lösungsvorschläge habt einfach her damit die oben beschriebene Idee war halt so mein 1. Einfall.

Falls ich mich etwas unklar oder dumm ausgedrückt habe einfach bescheid geben ich werde die entsprechenden Unklarheiten dann versuchen so gut wie möglich zu beantworten.


----------



## hpvw (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde den editierbaren Text nicht direkt in der Datei verhühnern.
So einen Text speichert man normalerweise seperat in eine Textdatei oder noch besser in einer Datenbank.
Dann hat es sich auch erübrigt, die Stelle, an der Text steht herauszufinden.
Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Blaubmania (16. Dezember 2004)

Also ich glaub auch mit einer txt-Datei oder Eintrag in die DB ist es am besten. Wäre für mich also nur noch das Problem der Formatierung also sowas wie Zeilenumbrüche, Absätze etc. oder werden die so übernommen wie ich die Txt Schreibe?!


----------



## hpvw (16. Dezember 2004)

Wenn Du die Datei einliest und ausgibst, wird alles, was in der Datei steht, so an der Stelle in der html-Datei stehen, wo Du es ausgibst, wie es in der Datei gespeichert wurde.
Um es im Textfeld zum Editieren auszugeben, musst Du es mit [phpf]htmlspecialchars[/phpf] verändern.
Oder Du lässt gar keinen html-code zu und suchst hier im Forum nach bbCode oder vbCode.
Dann müssen Formatierungen so angegeben werden, wie zum Bespiel in diesem Editor.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Blaubmania (16. Dezember 2004)

Hm hört sich schon schlüssig an,

wie les ich denn die txt - Datei ein und lass sie dann ausgeben ?

Im Endeffekt würde mir erst mal reichen das er einfach nur einen Text eingeben kann und der dann wirklich so übernommen wird wie er den schreibt also mit Zeilenumbrüchen das ist mir erst mal am wichtigsten. Ein kleines Beispiel wäre ganz nett. wie hier die Beiträge erzeugt werden halt blos ohne dem ganzen "Schnick Schnack" mit fett,kursiv... was man alles auswählen kann. Was ganz schlichtes würde erstmal voll genügen.


----------



## hpvw (16. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt hier Tutorials, zum Beispiel dieses.


----------

